# Setting Date & time in SONY DSC H70



## abhijitnandedkar (Jan 17, 2012)

I got sony DSC H70 I wish to set date and timing for each image I shoot.How I can do that ..Pls help

thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2012)

look at this picture ->
*www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/H70/ZMENU2.GIF

I think in clock settings there is a date time setting option


----------

